# not sure if i should wait



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

hey guys i'm new to the forum but i wanted some of your opinions. i want a new goat but unsure if i should wait for 05 or go and get one hell of a deal on the 04 thanks for all you input


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

GNX231 said:


> hey guys i'm new to the forum but i wanted some of your opinions. i want a new goat but unsure if i should wait for 05 or go and get one hell of a deal on the 04 thanks for all you input


1 vote to wait for '05.


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

The 04s seem to be moving now with the big rebate, not sure whats available in your area. If you are looking for something special in an 04, you should be looking shortly. If you want the extra HP, different hood, a few other things, it will cost probably around $6,000 to $8,000 or so more.


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

GNX231 said:


> hey guys i'm new to the forum but i wanted some of your opinions. i want a new goat but unsure if i should wait for 05 or go and get one hell of a deal on the 04 thanks for all you input


Check with the dealers, the 05's will run a short production which will end in May with only 12,000 cars in production. If you can find a 2005 model and are willing to pay $6,000 to $8,000 more I would say wait. If you want the best deal available with up to $5,500 cash back incentives buy the 2004.

I paid a deposit on a 2005 back in October and hope to have it within 4 to 6 weeks.


----------



## Neo-GTO (Sep 29, 2004)

Depends on how much you really want to spend right away. At the current price of the '04's, it would think it would be extremely hard to pass one up. Unless you absolutely have to have the LS2 motor.


----------



## lambertgoat (Oct 24, 2004)

Get the 04, u can make it faster, cheaper! Ls2= brand new motor = kinks not worked out = time in repair shop = headaches for you!


----------



## Thrashed (Dec 16, 2004)

I'm having the same internal struggle between holding out for the '05 or taking advantage of the massive '04 rebate. Since there are no more Black '04 six speeds available in my area, I've decided to wait. The dealer e-mailed yesterday stating that the '05s would start arriving next week. She said that she'd send me a list of the incoming cars. My wife doesn't understand my desire to own the Goat. Then again, she didn't understand the desire to own the '92 350 Z28, the '98 LS-1 T/A, or the '00 Mustang GT either.  BTW, I'm new here, first post.


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

Thrashed said:


> I'm having the same internal struggle between holding out for the '05 or taking advantage of the massive '04 rebate. Since there are no more Black '04 six speeds available in my area, I've decided to wait. The dealer e-mailed yesterday stating that the '05s would start arriving next week. She said that she'd send me a list of the incoming cars. My wife doesn't understand my desire to own the Goat. Then again, she didn't understand the desire to own the '92 350 Z28, the '98 LS-1 T/A, or the '00 Mustang GT either.  BTW, I'm new here, first post.



AS someone else has already said.. HOW come you guys/gals dont put your state over below your name? would help us help you.

I am shopping too and trying to hang in there to see the 05 model.. hard to pass up with under 24 grand being offered to me here in texas for an 04 model.

Hey we have plenty of colors left in Texas..

SO where are you? thanks Tony


----------



## FrkSho311 (Dec 15, 2004)

Just got a quote for Black M6 $25,995.00. Gmac offering great rates. BUY NOW!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## don taylor (Nov 13, 2004)

boy this thread is appropriate - I too am struggling with the '04 vs '05 question. Is 50hp, and an extra 0.5 sec 0-60 and 1/4 mile worth $8K??

I'd like the extra HP etc. but probably won't notice it very often. looking at Silver/Black '04 6M - dealer is asking 25K+ttl in south Texas. I'm chewing on it right now.


----------



## GTO-TO-GO (Oct 15, 2004)

I plan to take my wife to the dealer tomarow to take a test drive. $25999 + T&L is the best deal I can find. I have put out a few more requests for price quotes at some dealers out of the area(Calif-bay area).

GTO-TO-GO


----------



## Z16Z06 (Dec 12, 2004)

don taylor said:


> boy this thread is appropriate - I too am struggling with the '04 vs '05 question. Is 50hp, and an extra 0.5 sec 0-60 and 1/4 mile worth $8K??
> 
> I'd like the extra HP etc. but probably won't notice it very often. looking at Silver/Black '04 6M - dealer is asking 25K+ttl in south Texas. I'm chewing on it right now.




i want to see if the 05 has more foot room or a deal pedal in the six speed.. if you havent driven one of these the six speed to me is uncomfortable with no left foot room.. im use to my dead pedal in the Z06. so with that said im leaning towards the automatic.. i like the automatic anyways, but the six speed is fun.. I really love the new hood for 05 too, plus the rear end.. its why im trying to hold off a few weeks for the new cars. 

Tony in Dallas


----------



## Trace (Dec 15, 2004)

Z16Z06 said:


> i want to see if the 05 has more foot room or a deal pedal in the six speed.. if you havent driven one of these the six speed to me is uncomfortable with no left foot room.. im use to my dead pedal in the Z06. so with that said im leaning towards the automatic.. i like the automatic anyways, but the six speed is fun.. I really love the new hood for 05 too, plus the rear end.. its why im trying to hold off a few weeks for the new cars.
> 
> Tony in Dallas


I, too, like the touches they've given to the '05, but it just wasn't worth the substantial price penalty that I knew I'd have to pay. With the money saved you can have a good time treating an '04 to Arrowhead dress-ups http://www.arrowheadperformance.com/exterior_items.htm along with some lean-on engine goodies if you like. I've seen posts on creating your own dead pedal & I'm sure you can order the one installed in the '05 soon. I suspect the insurance rates will climb with the extra 50hp as well. I was lucky to snag the last blue M6 with blue leather in my area - there were two showing at the time & the other was 500mi away (she's a rare goat  )


----------



## toyotatom (Nov 14, 2004)

For anyone considering an 04, you can get the 05 hood put on for around 1,000 or so. The hood itself is around 800.00 and then it has to be painted and installed.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

*stiil going back ad fourth*

i really like the steal blue goat and the deals are right on the other hand i really like the new hood tail and the ls2 but you guys are right 6-8k more for that i'm going to try to find the steal blue one one more time and if it's not on my area ( nj) i'll go to texas than seams like they have more cars in texas


----------



## djdub (Oct 23, 2004)

GNX231 said:


> i really like the steal blue goat and the deals are right on the other hand i really like the new hood tail and the ls2 but you guys are right 6-8k more for that i'm going to try to find the steal blue one one more time and if it's not on my area ( nj) i'll go to texas than seams like they have more cars in texas


Don't do it. I assume you're talking about the Barbados Blue. They discontinued that color for a reason.


----------



## flht3 (Nov 16, 2004)

gnx 231....you wont find one in the nj area, i had to go to maryland to get a deal.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

I just bought mine for 6000 below invoice before the gm card earnings that gm gave me an extra 1100 for if i bought by the end of the year.

There are plenty of black manuals around. go to GM buypower and punch in other zipcodes, then find a dealer with no inventory and hit the button to search. you will find a black within 250 miles of you.

Look at the deal "snafu" is getting on a black 04. Still want an 05?


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Barbados Blue*

Whats Wrong With This Color That You Say Stay Away?


----------



## don taylor (Nov 13, 2004)

Z16Z06 said:


> i want to see if the 05 has more foot room or a deal pedal in the six speed.. if you havent driven one of these the six speed to me is uncomfortable with no left foot room.. im use to my dead pedal in the Z06. so with that said im leaning towards the automatic.. i like the automatic anyways, but the six speed is fun.. I really love the new hood for 05 too, plus the rear end.. its why im trying to hold off a few weeks for the new cars.
> 
> Tony in Dallas


 Hi Z16Z06:

I've driven 3 6speeds and had no problem - I am 6'3" about 275 and tall from the waist up. Size 13B's. My foot fits between the clutch pedal and side of the footwell OK. I am used to cars having a dead pedal and did notice its absence. I might try to fabricate something if I go ahead with an '04. BTW - There was another thread with a "2x4" homebrew dead pedal under the carpet.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

GNX
The barbados blue in manual is not happening in the ny nj metro area. that was my first choice.

There is a dealer in maryland that last week wantd 1150 less for a black one than the dealer in bayshore LI got for my silver one. It would have cost me 200 in gas toll and lunch to drag my brother from LI to MD plus 8+ hours of driving etc. the 1150 became 950, I preferred silver so 950 became like 500 and I said screw it. There are a few silver M6s and a lot of reds in NJ. I dont know what deals you are going to get in NJ. Like what flht3 said, he had to go to MD to get one for a few grand less than NJ.

You dont have to go to texas to get one if you are in NJ this link may work i punched in zip 08812 for a silver black m6 on www.gmbuypower.com


link to zip 08812 silver black M6


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Steal Blue*

How Do You Guys Find These Cars I Can't Seem To Fing Any Outside Of Nj Just Going Off What I Read On This Site Thanks For All The Info I'm On My Way Out To Hunt For The Barbados Blue M6 :d


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

Look at the production figures link. There are probably no barbados blue cars left. there were 1229 silver, 2706 black and 271 barbados with the M6. You see how few silvers are out there with the M6 by us. there were 1013 yellows and they are pretty plentiful along with the 510 pulse reds which just arrived recently. there were 1566 torrid reds and they are pretty easy to find too i think.


----------



## BLACKTHUNDERGTO (Sep 22, 2004)

Beleive me for the great deal that u can get on an 04 its worth. You can increase the HP, new hood 05 Rear bumper,w dual exaust and it would still be much cheaper w those mod's than if u bought an 05. But thats ur choice


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

*Help*

Hey Guys I Want To Lease One This Week But No One Is Offering Good Deals 2 Weeks Ago I Could Have Got The Car For 239 A Month With A 15500 But Out Now He's Talking 389 With Same Buyout What Gives Thats Like 34000for The Car You Guys Are Saying I Could Buy The Thing For 25000 What Should I Do Thanks For All Your Input


----------



## don taylor (Nov 13, 2004)

Looks like I get my GTO tomorrow - an 04 Pulse Red 6M. Its $2000 off MSRP, $5500 rebate, and 3 certificates ($1500) so that's $9K off or 24485+TTL. Best deal I could find. The car comes off the transporter tomorrow.


----------



## Tom (Nov 1, 2004)

It is tempting to put you on my gm card so you can take advantage of the other 3000 they are giving off the car to gm card holders.


----------



## Volley (Dec 17, 2004)

*There is a barbados blue m6 in alabama*



GNX231 said:


> How Do You Guys Find These Cars I Can't Seem To Fing Any Outside Of Nj Just Going Off What I Read On This Site Thanks For All The Info I'm On My Way Out To Hunt For The Barbados Blue M6 :d


it is in hoover, al which is a suburb of birmingham. i am driving from florida to oklahoma for christmas and researched all the m6s on my route. that was before i bought an impulse blue with blue interior m6 locally. good luck.


----------



## GNX231 (Dec 12, 2004)

thanks for the tip i have a call in to that dealer i'm hoping he will give me a good deal thanks again


----------

